
‘Life of Brian,’ Terry Jones’s Legacy of a Surprisingly Historical Jesus - finphil
https://theconversation.com/life-of-brian-terry-joness-legacy-of-a-surprisingly-historical-jesus-130582
======
drKarl
I love Monthy Python, and Life of Brian in particular, but there's not really
evidence that proves that Jesus even existed. It's more likely a case of a
myth that was made to be historical for political reasons.

